

Student's Start-Up Draws Attention and $13 Million (2005) - sajid
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/05/26/business/26sbiz.html

======
samiq
thanks for sharing! undoubtedly a great part of history written there and
great incentive to all of us entrepreneur.

one thing that strikes every time I read this success stories is how passion
and love for the task on hand is always present. something that is getting
more and more lost with some of today's riders of the bubble

